# Webservice ohne Eclipse laufen lassen



## Oli (27. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Webservice und einen Client geschrieben (Eclipse). Wenn ich den Service mit Eclipse starte (Tomcat/Axis2) funktioniert das ganze. Der Client wird ohne Fehlermeldung ausgeführt.

Nun möchte ich den Service auf einem Tomcat (Stand alone) deployen. Dazu habe ich die Inhalte von WEB-INF aus Eclipse in das axis/WEB-INF - Verzeichnis der Tomcat geschoben und die .class Datei in axis/WEB_INF/classes.

Übrer die MangerKonsole des Tomcat kann sehe ich den Webservice (running). Allerdings bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den Client starte:


[INFO] Unable to sendViaPost to url[http://192.168.2.3:8080/FRM_WebService/services/WS]
org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: Transport error: 404 Error: Not Found
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.handleR esponse(HTTPSender.java:296)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.sendVia Post(HTTPSender.java:190)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.send(HT TPSender.java:75)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTranspo rtSender.writeMessageWithCommons(CommonsHTTPTransp ortSender.java:371)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTranspo rtSender.invoke(CommonsHTTPTransportSender.java:20 9)
at org.apache.axis2.engine.AxisEngine.send(AxisEngine .java:448)
at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationCli ent.send(OutInAxisOperation.java:401)
at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationCli ent.executeImpl(OutInAxisOperation.java:228)
at org.apache.axis2.client.OperationClient.execute(Op erationClient.java:163)
at org.apache.ws.axis2.WSStub.return_hash(WSStub.java :410)
at org.apache.ws.axis2.WSClient.hashString(WSClient.j ava:30)
at org.apache.ws.axis2.WSClient.main(WSClient.java:15 )
org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: Transport error: 404 Error: Not Found
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.handleR esponse(HTTPSender.java:296)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.sendVia Post(HTTPSender.java:190)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.send(HT TPSender.java:75)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTranspo rtSender.writeMessageWithCommons(CommonsHTTPTransp ortSender.java:371)
at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTranspo rtSender.invoke(CommonsHTTPTransportSender.java:20 9)
at org.apache.axis2.engine.AxisEngine.send(AxisEngine .java:448)
at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationCli ent.send(OutInAxisOperation.java:401)
at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationCli ent.executeImpl(OutInAxisOperation.java:228)
at org.apache.axis2.client.OperationClient.execute(Op erationClient.java:163)
at org.apache.ws.axis2.WSStub.return_hash(WSStub.java :410)
at org.apache.ws.axis2.WSClient.hashString(WSClient.j ava:30)
at org.apache.ws.axis2.WSClient.main(WSClient.java:15 ) 

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich vergessen habe?

Oder ist der Ansatz falsch?

Grüße Oli



edit: 

Nun kommt noch hinzu:

wenn ich http://localhost:8080/FRM_WebService/services/WS?wsdl im Browser eingebe, währen der Tomcat von Eclipse gestartet wurde, bekomme ich ein xml angezeigt.

wenn ich das gleiche beim Stand alone versuche, bekomme ebenfalls eine Status 404. 

Was mache ich denn falsch? Ich habe auch schon versucht die wsdl in die verschiedensten Order von axis zu packen, aber leider auch ohne Erfolg. 

Wohin muss diese Datei?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Oli (27. Apr 2009)

Hat niemand ne Idee, was da falsch laufen könnte?

Ich komme einfach nicht auf eine Lösung


Danke und Grüße Oli


----------



## foobar (27. Apr 2009)

Die URL stimmt nicht.


----------



## faetzminator (28. Apr 2009)

HTTP Status Code 404


> Die angeforderte Ressource wurde nicht gefunden. Dieser Statuscode kann ebenfalls verwendet werden, um eine Anfrage ohne näheren Grund abzuweisen. Links, welche auf solche Fehlerseiten verweisen, werden auch als Tote Links bezeichnet.


----------

